# Username/Password TTOC? Hints anyone?



## DavidLambert (Aug 2, 2006)

I joined the TTOC last week and in my excitement of joining i dont even remember entering a Username nevermind a password... any ideas?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

When you registered for the shop, you will have entered a username and password. If you can't remember I'll have a look later and see what email you used - the password is secure though, but with the email you will be able to get an automated reset


----------

